# Shapeoko XL CNC Router Build



## BangleGuy (Dec 20, 2020)

I took the plunge a few weeks ago and bought the Shapeoko XL CNC router. I did some research and the Shapeoko seems like a good compromise between bed size, quality, and price. I am excited to blend resin casting, with the benefits of CNC work. We’ll see how it goes.
So this post is a build log of my progress and what I learn along the way. Here’s how the CNC router was packaged as it arrived within a large box;

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 20, 2020)

Earlier today I began by building a flat platform to build up the Shapeoko. The XL is roughly 45x24, so I bought a 4’x4’x3/4” piece of regular plywood, ripped 2x6 boards and put together a 48” x 30” table top that’s just sitting on a roller cabinet. I prefer all my equipment to be easily moved, so once I figure out best practices, I will build a permanent roller base for this top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 20, 2020)

Then I began to assemble the bed and frame per the instructions. The machine comes with a great instruction booklet that’s well written and covers all the do’s and don’ts. The estimated assembly time is around 8 hours. More pictures;

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Wildthings (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 21, 2020)

Awesome congrats! I always wanted one of these.


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 21, 2020)

What software you driving it with?


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 21, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> What software you driving it with?


 It comes with Carbide Motion and Carbide Create. This is software made by Carbide 3D who builds the Shapeoko. I will be downloading it tonight to play around with it and start learning.


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 21, 2020)

I made some progress tonight getting the X and Y carriages assembled with the Z-Plus axis installed. No issues so far, and it’s going pretty quickly. The instructions are really good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 21, 2020)

BangleGuy said:


> It comes with Carbide Motion and Carbide Create. This is software made by Carbide 3D who builds the Shapeoko. I will be downloading it tonight to play around with it and start learning.


I see Create is a free download...maybe I'll see how it aligns with Vcarve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 22, 2020)

Is the bed considered a consumable spoilboard?


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 22, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> Is the bed considered a consumable spoilboard?


It can be, but I will be making a secondary spoilboard with clamping inserts on something like a 2” x 2” grid. I am strategizing on the work holding plan now.


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 22, 2020)

I finished the build today and ran the first project which is a simple download from the Carbide 3D website to make sure all of the servos are working. Instead of using the router, you simply fasten a marker to the router housing and set Z-zero based on the pen tip. 

I will work on a clamping system tomorrow

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 22, 2020)

MDF with keyhole slots for hold downs


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 23, 2020)

BangleGuy said:


> I finished the build today and ran the first project which is a simple download from the Carbide 3D website to make sure all of the servos are working. Instead of using the router, you simply fasten a marker to the router housing and set Z-zero based on the pen tip.
> 
> I will work on a clamping system tomorrow
> View attachment 198522View attachment 198523View attachment 198524


Wow that's just like a big Cricut Maker


----------



## NCWoodArt (Dec 23, 2020)

Awesome I am also looking to upgrade from my xcarve to something nicer. I have had the xcarve 3 years and haven’t used it 1 time yet. Sad to see my money just sitting there. Time is my biggest enemy there is never enough time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Eric, here is a screen shot from a video I made, showing the t-slots that I screwed down and placed MDF in between each one using double sided tape. Works great no issues at all. This video was made during production of roughly 11K bat houses. 
Randy

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 23, 2020)

Bill, I'll store the x-carve for you when you upgrade!


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 23, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> Eric, here is a screen shot from a video I made, showing the t-slots that I screwed down and placed MDF in between each one using double sided tape. Works great no issues at all. This video was made during production of roughly 11K bat houses.
> Randy
> 
> View attachment 198544


That’s awesome Randy. Man, you’re in full rate production there! I am working on a threaded insert spoilboard for now. I am learning this pretty quickly, but have made some mistakes. Nothing fatal yet!


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 23, 2020)

Here’s a quick photo of the spoilboard program running. I need to get a longer carbide bit to secure it to the base MDF. The dust collection boot is not very robust, and I have a lot of dust already settling on the laptop. My hole sizes are off by about 0.02“, but the program will take an hour as it is, so I didn’t want to run a spring pass. The router has a fair amount of vibration too - hmm. All in all it’s going pretty good. Definitely reminds me of the mid 90’s when I was programming HAAS vertical mills at work - except the CAM aspect is awesome compared to writing G-code line by line. CAM takes a lot of the oops factor away, plus saves time cutting air getting brave enough to make chips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 23, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> I see Create is a free download...maybe I'll see how it aligns with Vcarve


Carbide 3D is offering their Carbide Create Pro version for free also. I guess it will run for 12 months from date of download. Something to consider 

I tried to cut and paste, but my iPad doesn’t want to capture the text from the YouTube video on 3D Pro, but here’s a screen grab of the link. It’s hard to say how long this offer will last (which they mention in the video);

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Sounds like good progress so far Eric. Ahhh yes, I remember the HAAS machines and the KT's, Mazaks, Chiron's, GFM's and all the other
"nightmares" that I used to haul my laptop out to troubleshoot and /or reprogram. I love retirement so MUCH!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 24, 2020)

I got the spoilboard done on one side, then flipped it around to add more holes. Still learning, but I think I’ve got hole milling down at this point! Ha!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 24, 2020)

Coming along! You'll find mdf is the worst to cut. Nothing but dust. I've even thought about a full plexi enclosure, even wood cutn makes a mess but is reduced with a good vacuum setup. One thing to consider if you haven't is static control thru your vacuum hoses. Amazing the amount of static created thru it.


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 24, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> Coming along! You'll find mdf is the worst to cut. Nothing but dust. I've even thought about a full plexi enclosure, even wood cutn makes a mess but is reduced with a good vacuum setup. One thing to consider if you haven't is static control thru your vacuum hoses. Amazing the amount of static created thru it.


Yes, I cut my first real wood today and I completely agree! MDF turns to flour and goes everywhere. The idea of an enclosure has crossed my mind, but all in good time. I am not sure where my CNC journey is taking me, so I’m learning, having fun and just along for the ride! Ha!


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 25, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> Sounds like good progress so far Eric. Ahhh yes, I remember the HAAS machines and the KT's, Mazaks, Chiron's, GFM's and all the other
> "nightmares" that I used to haul my laptop out to troubleshoot and /or reprogram. I love retirement so MUCH!


@eaglea1 are you using Carbide Create for CAD generation, or something like Fusion? Create is very basic, and seems a little foreign compared to other CAD and 3D modeling software I’ve used in the past.


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 25, 2020)

@BangleGuy , no I’m using VCarve Pro 9.5 for programming and Carbide Motion for control.
I don't do much as far as 3D modeling is concerned, but if I did, I would probably check out Aspire software.
Merry Christmas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 25, 2020)

Today’s progress: 

I programmed a working holding fixture for... guess what? Bangle centers. Ha! It’s a good first prototype, and I am figuring out version 2.0 tonight. Programming the CAD/CAM aspects is pretty easy through Carbide Create. I am still making some mistakes. Latest error was nesting parts without leaving enough material to prevent parts from coming loose and causing havoc. I caught this mistake in time to pause the program before things got ugly.

I also got the table all finished up earlier in the day, and bolted to the base spoilboard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 26, 2020)

So I programmed version 2.0 of my bangle center holder this morning and ran a new one out of walnut.
This time I used a larger piece of wood, applied more tabs and made sure the waste areas wouldn’t cause issues from coming loose. 
For this version, I decided to design in a hinged joint so I only need one bolt to clamp it all together. I turned a small pin out of an aluminum rod, and it looks like it will hold the bangle centers pretty well!

As you can see in the bottom picture, my spoilboard shows some signs of wear already due to my Z height being off. Once I get some real clamps I think this will fix my Z issues (which come from a lifted board from the edge spring clamps) and setting Z in the wrong place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 1, 2021)

Used the Shapeoko to bore out the center of a Box Elder Burl bangle center. I got the wall thickness down to around 0.1”

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice job Eric. You really jumped in fast. 
Randy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 2, 2021)

eaglea1 said:


> Nice job Eric. You really jumped in fast.
> Randy


@eaglea1 Thanks Randy! I am finishing up a box build this weekend. It’s been a lot of fun.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 2, 2021)

Here’s the start of my first Shapeoko box. I started with the base and then made some dogbone style wall pieces which can expand the height depending on what I was thinking. I am using walnut and cherry with 3/8” cherry dowel rod to bring it all together. 
I need to work on getting my machine fine tuned for X/Y movement and tram, but I’m just having too much fun playing with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 3, 2021)

I’ve been working to get my box completed this weekend before vacation is over and I have been spending a lot of time learning Carbide Create and using the Shapeoko. I like the design pretty well, but the center section with four pieces is a little too complex compared to the gain in overall aesthetic. The lid carving was my first attempt at this feature of the Shapeoko, and it turned out ok. I chose a busy pattern and after shrinking it to fit the lid, the detail was difficult to achieve - plus my 1/32nd end mill wiped out a lot of detail. I started with pocketing a 1/16th end mill, followed by a 60 deg V, but it still didn’t look quite right. So I dropped Z and put in the 1/32nd. Oh well! It’s all learning.
I will post some nicer pics in a separate thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 3, 2021)

Personally, the Lincoln log effect doesn't add enough for me to put in that effort. Cut 1 piece layers contrasting wood and stack em. Lot simpler. Kudos for your progress...been there :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Awesome Eric, and to think you were just putting the mill together a couple of weeks ago. Very Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 15, 2021)

I started working on the CNC again this afternoon and am building another jewelry box. I am making some smaller parts out of Cocobolo and hope to get all of the lid parts made this weekend. It’s been cool to draw up different elements and then make them out of exotic woods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 24, 2021)

I continued to work on my next box, and altered the previous design to make the mid section one single piece. I am using a spalted maple block with great black line and curl. Here’s the progress for this weekend, starting with the bottom section.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Fourthbest (Jan 25, 2021)

BangleGuy said:


> I continued to work on my next box, and altered the previous design to make the mid section one single piece. I am using a spalted maple block with great black line and curl. Here’s the progress for this weekend, starting with the bottom section.


Hey Eric, Funny thing happened over the weekend. I wasn't really in the market looking for shapeoko. But one popped up locally on our version of craiglist. And I thought it was a decent price and snatched right away!!! It's an older version. Shapeoko 3. But you have inspired me to want to make my own little box :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 26, 2021)

Fourthbest said:


> Hey Eric, Funny thing happened over the weekend. I wasn't really in the market looking for shapeoko. But one popped up locally on our version of craiglist. And I thought it was a decent price and snatched right away!!! It's an older version. Shapeoko 3. But you have inspired me to want to make my own little box :)


@Fourthbest that’s awesome. I have really enjoyed my Shapeoko and programming is pretty easy. I am about to start another box build, so I will keep posting my progress. Feel free to post your Shapeoko journey on this thread. It would be fun to see how it all goes for you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 30, 2021)

I posted a complete set of pictures of the finished box on another thread, but I thought I would add one here for completeness of my Shapeoko blog.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------

